# CG's EZ Creme Glaze with acrylic shine II



## brendans225 (Jun 24, 2007)

Howdy all :wave: 



Just had a quick question regarding the CG EZ Creme Glaze. I'm a little confused as to its exact nature.


On the website it says it contains no waxes or cleaners and rates 8 on their protection scale.

Then on the bottle it says it is a fast actiong paint restorer with supra light cleaners to remove light marks and ultra fine scratches

?????

So can i use this as a standalone product? Can i top existing waxes and sealants with it to give the paint a bit more pop without removing the layers beneath? 


Thanks,
Brendan


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

You could use it as a stand alone, but it your durability will be short. Yes, you can top existing waxes/sealants with it. This is one of my favorite new products I've tried this year, give it a go, you will really like it. Very user friendly


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I thought it had a light cleainng action, as you mentioned, so have never topped anything with it, but used it as a single layer base product.

I have Danase Wet Glaze (DWG), which is VERY similar (looks, smells, goes on the same) minus the cleaners, and it can be layered under/over itself and other products, but sadly is only available in the US. Great product though


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

As above I use it every so after before I top up my wax - I think it is a great product :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Sleazy Creme Glaze as I like to call it 

It is an AWESOME product and totally underated/missed.

Use it as a base layer for a wax, or after correction work to absorb polishing oils etc.

It goes on super thin, leaves an incredible gloss, and buffs of soooooo easy.

I have many other products in this 'glaze' bracket, and this is by far the best.

I would say it offers no protection, and no cutting ability.

Simply gloss factor 

Top it off with a nice wax and you will be delighted!


----------



## brendans225 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys  ........will be using mine shortly!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

There does seem to be some confusion as to what exactly the product is - websites not quite tying up with the labels as you have noticed, so hopefully Chemical Guys can be definintive on whether it is cleansing or not as this does slightly affect its possible uses.

Irrespective it is a very nice product that I do use sometimes... on solid dark colours I find the look it gives bettered by the older school Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze which seems more at home at delivering the little extra wettness on these types of paints. However EZ does a good job and as the added bonus of a base layer of protection so while, for me at least, it looses out on looks slightly on some paint types, it makes up for it with what it has in addition to offer.


----------



## brendans225 (Jun 24, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> There does seem to be some confusion as to what exactly the product is - websites not quite tying up with the labels as you have noticed, so hopefully Chemical Guys can be definintive on whether it is cleansing or not as this does slightly affect its possible uses.
> 
> Irrespective it is a very nice product that I do use sometimes... on solid dark colours I find the look it gives bettered by the older school Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze which seems more at home at delivering the little extra wettness on these types of paints. However EZ does a good job and as the added bonus of a base layer of protection so while, for me at least, it looses out on looks slightly on some paint types, it makes up for it with what it has in addition to offer.


Thanks for the insight Dave  .

If it did contain light cleaners and offered some protection, i would use it as a mild AIO. 
If no cleaners then i would use it as a topper, either way, it would be good to get some solid response as to the exact nature as you pointed out:thumb:

Cheers
Brendan


----------



## brendans225 (Jun 24, 2007)

For anyones interest i emailed chemical guys about the product and got this response 



> Hi Brendan,
> Thanks for your E-mail.
> Ez Crème glaze has a lot of uses. Due to the blend of oils and gloss enhancers it will clean and like all CG glazes it has to last. The durability is longer then that of a wax and personally I have a coat on my daily driver that I tend to re-apply every 2-3 months. I use it on my Black Lotus because being that is it a 2 year old car it works great at bringing out the paint.
> 
> ...


Cheers
Brendan


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

EZ Creme will outlast most waxes?!... I have very serious doubts about the validity of that claim personally, especially with waxes like Collinite, Meguiars, *****, Swissvax etc etc on the market. I see a little test coming on


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> EZ Creme will outlast most waxes?!... I have very serious doubts about the validity of that claim personally, especially with waxes like Collinite, Meguiars, *****, Swissvax etc etc on the market. I see a little test coming on


That would be an interesting test Dave. I suspect having used it a few times, that it has chemical cleaners and is more of a sealant type gloss enhancer. I dont know how well it beads or protects as I've always used it under something else. It could be that on it's own, it may loose it's gloss but is still protecting. So get on and do that test:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

he said "A" wax not "All"


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> he said "A" wax not "All"


I'm not buying any of that "A" wax then. :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

damm i was told i would make millions from this "A" wax lmao


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

spitfire said:


> I'm not buying any of that "A" wax then. :lol:


:lol:
:lol:
:lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> damm i was told i would make millions from this "A" wax lmao


You sound like Del boy Trotter


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Well that boy from CG is speaking utter **** :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mark M said:


> Well that boy from CG is speaking utter **** :lol:


My thoughts exactly.

In the last sentence of the quotation where it is stated that "Yes it will protect and outlast most waxes" implies (or rather explicitly states) that EZ Creme has better durability than most waxes on the market - thinking about the market for a moment, do we really think that EZ lasts longer than most of the waxes out there? Yes there are low durability waxes - Pinncale Souveran, and also CG's own XXX isn't great compared to its competition, but then there's also a great huge market of waxes providing months of durability - most I would venture to say on the market provide this.

Yes, in the early part of the quote we have "a wax", but the latter implications of the statement go on to suggest "most" of the market which to me is a very daring statement to make of a product primarilty marketed as a glaze by CG.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> he said "A" wax not "All"


Read in the context of that sentence, while the literal interpretation could be seen as a wax (as in a single wax, choose your poison, lets choose Pinnacle as spit lasts longer than that on paintwork!), I'd say the general interpretation there was more general - as in "lasts longer than a wax" can be happily read as lasts longer than waxes that you could choose, especially when its quantified later in the quotation with "will outlast most waxes".


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

It is amusing really. 

Sounds like he was trained in Halfrauds.

Quite a ridiculous response.

I really love this stuff, but seriously, they need to step the packaging, and labeling up a notch.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Read in the context of that sentence, while the literal interpretation could be seen as a wax (as in a single wax, choose your poison, lets choose Pinnacle as spit lasts longer than that on paintwork!), I'd say the general interpretation there was more general - as in "lasts longer than a wax" can be happily read as lasts longer than waxes that you could choose, especially when its quantified later in the quotation with "will outlast most waxes".


Easy Dave was a little joke lol :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mark M said:


> It is amusing really.
> 
> Sounds like he was trained in Halfrauds.
> 
> ...


What they really need to do is loose all that marketing crap from their labels which state their products are the best in about 100 different (poorly punctuated) ways! And loose the "For Proefessional Use Only.." rubbish as well, my niece can use EZ Creme and she's 11 :lol:

What I'd like to see on CG bottles is a clear label, without the blurb, stating what the product is and general instruction on how to use it ... and perhaps one sentence on how good it is


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

:lol:.. Graham.

Yes Dave, that is exactly it.

Label on front: Manufacturer - Product Name - One liner of what it is

Label on back: Instructions

Good products sell themselves, it doesn't need an essay to make it work on the paint.


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Bringing this topic up by asking does anyone still know for sure, does the EZ contain cleaners? If it does, how strong are they? Strong enough to strip the previous layer of something?

Thanks.

- Antti -


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Anzafin said:


> Bringing this topic up by asking does anyone still know for sure, does the EZ contain cleaners? If it does, how strong are they? Strong enough to strip the previous layer of something.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> - Antti -


The answer is yes very mild cleaners.
But no to wax removal.

But leaves a very nice based to apply any LSP over, including sealants. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

I'm thinking of this:
1) DJ Lime Prime
2) EZ Glaze
3) DJ Supernatural

Any thoughts?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Anzafin said:


> I'm thinking of this:
> 1) DJ Lime Prime
> 2) EZ Glaze
> 3) DJ Supernatural
> ...


Personally I feel that you are over doing it.

Lime prime then supernatural would all that would be required. And he Lime prime when fully worked should remove your wax layer. The LP will leave an oily finish which should enhance the SN. 
So no need for EZ creme.
Gordon.


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for your opinion...

I think I'll drop off the glaze then :thumb:.

- Antti -


----------

